# Jurassic Park: The Game (Fall 2011 release)



## CrushingAnvil (May 8, 2011)

They should probably update the graphics since it looks like it was developed around the time the last 007 game was made  

If they fix the sub par graphics it _could_ be a good game. I actually haven't watched the whole video I posted because I capped my internet but the Dinosaurs look good, the humans not so much.


----------



## ROAR (May 8, 2011)

ha what...

I'll stick to Ocarina of Time for the 3Ds
and most of those other games.


----------



## Curt (May 8, 2011)

Not sure if want...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 8, 2011)

Curt said:


> Not sure if want...



I may get the new Batman game over this unless they overhaul the game's engine.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 8, 2011)

Looks so 04'


----------



## Sicarius (May 8, 2011)

Oh, you Nancies have been coddled by games like Kill Zone 3, and Battlefield 3 to expect every game to be rendered in leading edge graphics. 

Calm down and take in the awesome that is a new game about a great movie franchise. 

You want super great graphics? Go play Crysis.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 8, 2011)

There are some very good Jurassic Park games, this doesn't look like one of them. It does make me hopeful that there is still some life in the franchise though. They really need to make a new film, but with me as a writer.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 8, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> There are some very good Jurassic Park games, this doesn't look like one of them. It does make me hopeful that there is still some life in the franchise though. They really need to make a new film, but with me as a writer.



Dude, and me.

Me and you, we'll send them a proposal.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 8, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> Oh, you Nancies have been coddled by games like Kill Zone 3, and Battlefield 3 to expect every game to be rendered in leading edge graphics.
> 
> Calm down and take in the awesome that is a new game about a great movie franchise.
> 
> You want super great graphics? Go play Crysis.



I'm not really following your logic. Great graphics and definition shouldn't be restricted to certain video game genres.


----------



## Prydogga (May 8, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> *Oh, you Nancies* have been coddled by games like Kill Zone 3, and Battlefield 3 to expect every game to be rendered in leading edge graphics.
> 
> *Calm down* and take in the awesome that is a new game about a great movie franchise.
> 
> *You want super great graphics? Go play Crysis*.



There is an expectation of quality nowadays. I'm not going to complain about an arcade platformer for a download on XBL not being good looking at all, but when you put so much rendering and texturing into a world and dinosaurs, then make the humans, which I'm assuming will be the only playable charatcters, so undetailed and lifeless, it just seems like pure laziness on their part. 

*No need to be snide about their opinions though. *


----------



## Static (May 8, 2011)

doesn't look too good.Dino crisis 1&2 beat all dinosaur related games.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 8, 2011)

Gears of War 3? Do want. AC: Revelations? Do want. Batman Arkham City? DO WANT.

This: do not want.

Thanks for bringing it to my attention though, I  Jurassic Park.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 8, 2011)

The Lost World : Jurassic Park on the Playstation was fucking amazing. Art direction was beautiful.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 8, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I'm not really following your logic. Great graphics and definition shouldn't be restricted to certain video game genres.





Prydogga said:


> There is an expectation of quality nowadays. I'm not going to complain about an arcade platformer for a download on XBL not being good looking at all, but when you put so much rendering and texturing into a world and dinosaurs, then make the humans, which I'm assuming will be the only playable charatcters, so undetailed and lifeless, it just seems like pure laziness on their part.
> 
> *No need to be snide about their opinions though. *



I  you guys!

Great graphics are part of what makes a game so stunning. It is expected (and rightly so) that improved graphics are brought to the table with each release. Fallout 3 is a great, great game but the graphics ruin it IMO.

Skyrim looks like a good compromise between graphics and gameplay, can't wait to get my hands on that.

My point is that video games should be progressive in all areas, not just graphics. Crysis was an amazing technical achievement. Crysis 2 also.

When you consider that the first Toy Story film came out in 1995 and game graphics are still not at that level, it's not an unreasonable expectation to have those kind of graphics. Advances in technology these days are rapidly accelerating, the next generation consoles are what I'm really excited for as a 360 user it seems to be at the peak of it's ability.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 8, 2011)

Yeah xbox is definitely showing it's age, the PS3 is a fair bit better graphically though. That said, if the tech demos showing off next-gen game engines are anything to go by, games are going to look amazing. There are rumours that Microsoft are unveiling a new xbox later this yearm with a possible 2012 release. Doubtful, but it is about time they started thinking about it.

Just thinking of how dinosaurs could look if they were done well gives me a massive boner.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 8, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah xbox is definitely showing it's age, the PS3 is a fair bit better graphically though. That said, if the tech demos showing off next-gen game engines are anything to go by, games are going to look amazing. There are rumours that Microsoft are unveiling a new xbox later this yearm with a possible 2012 release. Doubtful, but it is about time they started thinking about it.
> 
> Just thinking of how dinosaurs could look if they were done well gives me a massive boner.



Links plz.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 8, 2011)

This is a demo for the new unreal engine, supposedly all in-game footage.


----------



## Prydogga (May 8, 2011)

There are a few videos on YouTube saying the same thing Ross did, apparently EA has an early stage xbox, basically the hardware it uses stuffed into a computer case. There is speculation over an e3 announcement and a 2012 release . Here's hoping.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 8, 2011)

Apparently it's a prototype. I personally would be suprised if they released it next year. I'd still be skeptical about the year after. Microsoft has always maintained the 360 has a lot of life left in it still.


----------



## Randy (May 8, 2011)

Jurassic Park - IGN Montage: Dino Deaths Video - Xbox 360 - IGN


----------



## Bobo (May 8, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> There are some very good Jurassic Park games, this doesn't look like one of them. It does make me hopeful that there is still some life in the franchise though. They really need to make a new film, but with me as a writer.



I barely remember the 2nd movie, don't even remember if it was any good (probably not as good as the original since I don't remember much of it), but the 1st movie was fantabulous. I'd so love to see another movie. Watched the original just the other day and it was still 

I'll fully endorse you as writer...just bring back awesome dinos


----------



## WickedSymphony (May 8, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> There are a few videos on YouTube saying the same thing Ross did, apparently EA has an early stage xbox, basically the hardware it uses stuffed into a computer case. There is speculation over an e3 announcement and a 2012 release . Here's hoping.



EA came out and flat out denied having a prototype next gen xbox, saying all the rumors were absolutely untrue.

Personally I would not expect a new Xbox or Playstation until 2014-2015, but you can definitely expect a new Nintendo console in 2012.


----------



## CFB (May 8, 2011)

I believe we will see an announcement of new consoles next year and having them out in the market in 2013. The xbox has been out for neary six years now, and it's starting to show. If my memory serves me right the 360 only has 512mb of ram and just imagine how much more powerful the games of the eight generation will be. Yes, graphics are far from everything but they are a big part of pulling you into another world and making you truly immersed into the story being told.

By the way, we really fucking derailed this thread

In my opinion Jurrasic Park games cannot ever grasp the fear you would feel, and that's the most important part. If you get eaten five times by the same dino you're not gonna be afraid anymore. Atmosphere is really difficult to do in film, and ten times harder in videogames.


----------



## WickedSymphony (May 8, 2011)

CFB said:


> By the way, we really fucking derailed this thread



Yes, so back on topic:

Why Dinosaur Games Will Always Be Dumb and Wrong - Xbox360 Feature at IGN


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 8, 2011)

CFB said:


> I believe we will see an announcement of new consoles next year and having them out in the market in 2013. The xbox has been out for neary six years now, and it's starting to show. If my memory serves me right the 360 only has 512mb of ram and just imagine how much more powerful the games of the eight generation will be. Yes, graphics are far from everything but they are a big part of pulling you into another world and making you truly immersed into the story being told.
> 
> By the way, we really fucking derailed this thread
> 
> In my opinion Jurrasic Park games cannot ever grasp the fear you would feel, and that's the most important part. If you get eaten five times by the same dino you're not gonna be afraid anymore. Atmosphere is really difficult to do in film, and ten times harder in videogames.



Yeah the new La Noire game is going to be on 3 discs for the xbox 360, compared to just one for the ps3. The xbox is showing its age now. Blu ray is the future, and Microsoft need to apply that to the next system. 

I agree there hasn't been a very scary dinosaur game though I really liked the Dino Crisis series (even Dino Crisis 3). I think it could be done well by the right people. There's never been a good dinosaur FPS and I think it could be great.


----------



## GazPots (May 9, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> The Lost World : Jurassic Park on the Playstation was fucking amazing. Art direction was beautiful.



I remember playing that game for months and month. Just kept on chomping the other dinosaurs,

Omnomnom. 




Side note - The developer made those truely aweful CSI games so perhaps a heads up as to the quality of the game when it arrives.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 9, 2011)

GazPots said:


> I remember playing that game for months and month. Just kept on chomping the other dinosaurs,
> 
> Omnomnom.
> 
> ...



They need to make a Jurassic Park game that is based on the fucking islands, not the movies. I don't want to play some character that wasn't in any of the movies - I want to hunt with fellow Velociraptors/Tyrannosaurs etc. I don't know how they could make being a Brachiosaur fun although being Triceratops could be insanely badass.


----------



## Randy (May 9, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> They need to make a Jurassic Park game that is based on the fucking islands, not the movies. I don't want to play some character that wasn't in any of the movies - I want to hunt with fellow Velociraptors/Tyrannosaurs etc. I don't know how they could make being a Brachiosaur fun although being Triceratops could be insanely badass.



Like Twisted Metal (or Vigilante 8 ) with dinos.


----------



## synrgy (May 9, 2011)

Maybe I'm holding a grudge here lol, but after being endlessly frustrated by this piece of crap I will NEVER play another Jurassic Park game again:


----------



## MFB (May 9, 2011)

Synrgy, I  you

Fuck. that. game.


----------



## Xaios (May 9, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> Oh, you Nancies have been coddled by games like Kill Zone 3, and Battlefield 3 to expect every game to be rendered in leading edge graphics.
> 
> Calm down and take in the awesome that is a new game about a great movie franchise.
> 
> You want super great graphics? Go play Crysis.



In certain cases, I might agree, but not this time around. Jurassic Park was the first movie to ever feature pant-shittingly realistic CGI (or at least we thought so at the time). Making a game that DOESN'T feature the latest and greatest to make those dinosaurs look as realistic as humanly possible betrays the spirit that the film franchise was founded on.

Granted, they couldn't do any worse than this abomination.


----------



## Randy (May 9, 2011)




----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 9, 2011)

Randy said:


>







SAUCE PLZ OP?


----------



## Randy (May 9, 2011)

Veronica Belmont

Google will handle the rest.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 9, 2011)

I want those Jurassic Park fighting games back!
Dinos beating the shit out of each other =awesome


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 9, 2011)

Like Jurassic Park Warpath? I loved that game.


----------



## yingmin (May 9, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> There is an expectation of quality nowadays. I'm not going to complain about an arcade platformer for a download on XBL not being good looking at all, but when you put so much rendering and texturing into a world and dinosaurs, then make the humans, which I'm assuming will be the only playable charatcters, so undetailed and lifeless, it just seems like pure laziness on their part.
> 
> *No need to be snide about their opinions though. *


I think the emphasis on graphics is pretty misguided, honestly. At least to me, graphics make very little impact on whether a game is actually fun to play, which is by far the most important thing, and arguably the ONLY really important detail about a game. Some of the most fun games I've ever played didn't really have amazing graphics, even for the time they were released in. I don't care about which game looks prettiest, I care about which game is the most enjoyable to play, and I think a lot of that is getting lost these days.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 9, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Like Jurassic Park Warpath? I loved that game.


Hell yeah Warpath was awesome


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 10, 2011)

yingmin said:


> I think the emphasis on graphics is pretty misguided, honestly. At least to me, graphics make very little impact on whether a game is actually fun to play, which is by far the most important thing, and arguably the ONLY really important detail about a game. Some of the most fun games I've ever played didn't really have amazing graphics, even for the time they were released in. I don't care about which game looks prettiest, I care about which game is the most enjoyable to play, and I think a lot of that is getting lost these days.



Oh no I totally agree with most of this, I just would prefer the graphics to be state of the art.


----------



## deepti123 (May 12, 2011)

agreed with [URL="http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/roar.html"]ROAR[/URL]


----------

